# BOCHORNO MONUMENTAL en Antena 3 Noticias: «los jugadores de la Arandina podrían ser condenados a más años de prisión con la ley del 'Sólo sí es sí'»



## Tae-suk (28 Nov 2022)

Léanlo Uds. mismos, o vean el video, porque esto es de mear y no echar gota: 












Los exjugadores de la Arandina podrían ser condenados a más años este martes por la ley del 'solo sí es sí'


En caso de que se aplique la nueva ley del 'solo sí es sí' a los exjugadores de la Arandina acusados de violar a una menor pueden ser condenados a 10 años de cárcel.




www.antena3.com






*Los exjugadores de la Arandina podrían ser condenados a más años este martes por la ley del 'solo sí es sí'*

En caso de que se aplique la nueva ley del 'solo sí es sí' a los exjugadores de la Arandina acusados de violar a una menor, pueden ser condenados a 10 años de cárcel

En plena polémica por la aplicación de la ley del 'solo sí es sí', el Tribunal Supremo decidirá este martes si la sentencia del caso de la Arandina será revisada. Un caso en el que varios jugadores del Arandina C.F. fueron juzgados por la violación de una menor en noviembre de 2017. En esa sentencia, uno de los acusados fue absuelto, a pesar de haber sido condenado a 38 años de cárcel, y a los otros dos jugadores se les rebajó sus penas a 3 y 4 años, debido a que los jueces vieron que el delito cometido fue un abuso sexual y no una agresión*.*

La Fiscalía cree que ahora que, con la nueva ley del 'solo sí es sí', *las condenas podrían incrementarse hasta los 10 años*.



.....



Y se quedan tan panchos.


Art. 2 del Código Penal:

1. *No será castigado ningún delito con pena que no se halle prevista por ley anterior a su perpetración*. Carecerán, igualmente, de efecto retroactivo las leyes que establezcan medidas de seguridad.

2. *No obstante, tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo,* aunque al entrar en vigor hubiera recaído sentencia firme y el sujeto estuviese cumpliendo condena. En caso de duda sobre la determinación de la Ley más favorable, será oído el reo. Los hechos cometidos bajo la vigencia de una Ley temporal serán juzgados, sin embargo, conforme a ella, salvo que se disponga expresamente lo contrario.



Atención a los comentarios...


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Nov 2022)

Parece que es ideica de la fiscalia.
Eso sí es bochornoso.


----------



## jolu (28 Nov 2022)

¿Eres de Podemos?

Las leyes no pueden aplicarse con retroactividad en el caso de que perjudiquen al acusado.


----------



## jotace (28 Nov 2022)

Me espero a que newtral confirme o desmienta.





¡Ah, que esos sólo están para cuando conviene que actúen!!


----------



## Von Rudel (28 Nov 2022)

Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.


----------



## victor_crowley (28 Nov 2022)

Periodistas iletrados, nada nuevo bajo el sol…


----------



## waukegan (28 Nov 2022)

3 en 1: Le echan un cable a IM,se ríen de la ignorancia del populacho y humillan a todo el que tenga dos dedos de frente mintiendo de forma descarada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (28 Nov 2022)

Empiezo a pensar que lo que pretenden con toda esta movida es cambiar la ley para que uno pueda ser vuelto a juzgar tras un cambio de ley.


----------



## mxmanu (28 Nov 2022)

Pero no estan juzgados ya?


----------



## Kabraloka (28 Nov 2022)

la retroactividad de las leyes no se permite. La noticia es una chorrada.

Pero ese es el nivel de los "periodistas"


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Nov 2022)

Ante los hechos contatables se inventan una hipotetica accion que no puede tener lugar en el mundo real.

¿Eso no es algun tipo de falacia?

Pregunto...


----------



## Luftwuaje (28 Nov 2022)

A ver si se mueren todes de une pute vez.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (28 Nov 2022)

No fue esa la violación en que los condenaron por una mamada "coactiva", mientras que el polvo que le echó a uno de ellos después fue considerado sexo consentido...?


----------



## bondiappcc (28 Nov 2022)

Las Lolitas están que no paran de reír.

Lolita = putilla calienta braguetas menor de edad


----------



## Kinematik (28 Nov 2022)

Estupidez propia de periodistas, en la tele han dicho que "in dubio pro reo", fíjate desde los romanos!, que entre otras cosas significa que no se puede volver a juzgar a un delincuente condenado por los mismos hechos, PERO SI puede acogerse a la revisión de la pena conforme a la nueva ley.

Parece que a cierta gentuza-política los pricipios básicos legales les estorban, y quieren deshacerse de 2000 años de evolución, porque si!, y punto!


----------



## Visilleras (28 Nov 2022)

Se ve que necesitan tráfico para la web y usan ese linkbaiting cañí.

En el mundo anglosajón se buscan enlaces o titulares basados en la sorpresa o la indignación.

Aquí es parecido, pero siempre con el sabor añejo de la caspa, del olor a repollo en una portería en invierno


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2022)

Independientemente de los aspectos específicos de la noticia, lo acojonante es que alguien que haya estudiado derecho diga eso (y si el origen es la fiscalía, es de suponer que habrá sido un licenciado en derecho, no un sociólogo, aunque supongo que los criminalistas también deberían tener un buen conocimiento de derecho penal). 

Y no es la primera vez que veo y escucho a licenciados (o doctorados!!) en derecho diciendo esas barbaridades, que cuando yo estudié la carrera habrían bastado para que te quitasen el título retroactivamente. 

Lo que se ha hecho con la educación y los planes de estudio en España es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Gorkako (28 Nov 2022)

si ya hay sentencia en firme y han sido juzgados, no se puede aumentar sus penas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Nov 2022)

brooooooooootal


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (28 Nov 2022)

Échame una mano con Irene y dejaremos en paz a Pablo Motos.


----------



## Karlb (28 Nov 2022)

¿Y hay posibilidad de que se la reduzcan? Sería gracioso que pasase.


----------



## EduardoMoto (28 Nov 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para hacer ese titular


----------



## EduardoMoto (28 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Y hay posibilidad de que se la reduzcan? Sería gracioso que pasase.



Si. Y va a pasar


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Nov 2022)

pero qué les costaba poner "de haber sido juzgados con la nueva ley, a los de la Arandina les habrían caído 10 años más"???

Aunque probablemente también sea mentira, pero bueno.


----------



## angel2929 (28 Nov 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> la retroactividad de las leyes no se permite. La noticia es una chorrada.
> 
> Pero ese es el nivel de los "periodistas"



Que sea una chorrada no significa que consiga manipular a las masas a favor de podemos


----------



## omin0na (28 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que lo que pretenden con toda esta movida es cambiar la ley para que uno pueda ser vuelto a juzgar tras un cambio de ley.



Joder no, eso no puede ser , eso sí que sería grave, porque entonces todos seríamos culpables si en algún momento les interesa.
Aunque sea por comprar dos barras de pan un día en vez una.


----------



## dirdam (28 Nov 2022)

jolu dijo:


> ¿Eres de Podemos?
> 
> Las leyes no pueden aplicarse con retroactividad en el caso de que perjudiquen al acusado.



Has leído el final del postt?


----------



## omin0na (28 Nov 2022)

Es que sino cogen y juzgan mañana a la diputada de vox haciendo una ley mañana que no puedes decirle a una ministra que su único mérito es conocer bien a Iglesias.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Nov 2022)

OP, haz una foto del tuit que lo borrarán en breve


----------



## gold digger (28 Nov 2022)

*Menudo click bait de mierda

Tituar sin bait:

"Si los exjugadores de la arandina fuesen, o hubieran sido juzgados juzgados con la Ley del solo sí es si, podrían ser condenados a más años"*


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 Nov 2022)

Les ha asesorado Pachi López jurista profesional.

Hoy en día ver un telediarreo es como ver la Paramount comedy.


----------



## gold digger (28 Nov 2022)

victor_crowley dijo:


> Periodistas iletrados, nada nuevo bajo el sol…




*De primero de perrodismo digital 2.0:

"No permitas que la verdad te arruine un buen click bait"*


----------



## Desencantado (28 Nov 2022)

Es clickbait infecto. En realidad lo que pretenden decir es que si ahora cometiesen el mismo delito tendrian más pena.

Pero imagino que los chicos no son votantes socialistas y por lo tanto no caen en la misma mierda dos o más veces.


----------



## LuismarpIe (28 Nov 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Las Lolitas están que no paran de reír.
> 
> Lolita = putilla calienta braguetas menor de edad



esa aclaración qué es? para la generación LOGSE?


----------



## George Orwell (28 Nov 2022)

Pues la Constitución es clara en este sentido. Es que estarían violentando la Constitución y el Código Penal, que también lo dice muy claro. 

¿Se sabe si Antonio también ha "homologado y armonizado" el delito de prevaricación?


----------



## Conde Duckula (28 Nov 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Es clickbait infecto. En realidad lo que pretenden decir es que si ahora cometiesen el mismo delito tendrian más pena.
> 
> Pero imagino que los chicos no son votantes socialistas y por lo tanto no caen en la misma mierda dos o más veces.



En realidad lo que pretenden es adoctrinar a los borregos en que juzgar varias veces a una persona por el mismo delito es algo correcto. Ya sea para librar les o para meterles más tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

La función de los medios de desinformación es desinformar e implantar ideología, que para eso les pagan los políticos criminales y rastreros de turno.


Son habituales las cortinas de humo para entretener a la borregada con bobadas cuando lo que realmente importa es que han hecho unas leyes ad hoc, para liberar a los mayores traidores y delincuentes que puede tener un país, aquellos que buscan provocar guerras civiles dividiendo el territorio. 

Además de justificar y perdonar, la corrupción sistémica del expolio de dinero público tanto en Andalucía como en Cataluña y las vascongadas .

Lo ideal, de poder volver a condenar a un delincuente, es que cuando llegue VOX legisle pena de muerte para los secesionistas, y fusilarlos a todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

Alerta médica en Madrid por el juego sexual entre adolescentes del 'muelle' . ellas van rotando y pierde el que primero eyacula . elmundo.es


Alerta médica en Madrid por el juego sexual del 'muelle' El vídeo dura menos de cuatro minutos. Hay cinco chicos de 16 años sentados con las piernas estiradas y los calzoncillos bajados en el suelo del pequeño salón. Las sillas están apartadas en un lado junto a la mesa de madera negra. Encima...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zirick (28 Nov 2022)

Cuando queden libre gracias a ésta ley no lo emitirán en su canal propagandístico.

Les han dado un buen tirón de orejas sus amos de las subvenciones. Toca mentir al ciudadano una vez más.


----------



## Decipher (28 Nov 2022)

Este debe de ser el famoso "estado de derecho". Menuda trampa le tendieron a los pringados estos.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Nov 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> la retroactividad de las leyes no se permite. La noticia es una chorrada.
> 
> Pero ese es el nivel de los "periodistas"



Eh cuidado, lo que no se permite es la retroactividad en las leyes penales o privativas de libertades.

En el resto de leyes si se permite.

Pregunte en el ámbito fiscal y a Hacienda


----------



## Persea (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


>



Ponlo en Spoiler al menos, que nos cierran el foro.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.



Veo que ya lo han dicho y mee piro. Lo importante es crear intencionadamente sensaciones en el lumpen social por los medios de desinformación para generar fustración y con ello alimentar el monstruo del feminismo con sus argumentarios de mierda.


----------



## Blackest (28 Nov 2022)

jolu dijo:


> ¿Eres de Podemos?
> 
> Las leyes no pueden aplicarse con retroactividad en el caso de que perjudiquen al acusado.





Von Rudel dijo:


> Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.





Kabraloka dijo:


> la retroactividad de las leyes no se permite. La noticia es una chorrada.
> 
> Pero ese es el nivel de los "periodistas"



Claro, como cuando en la constitución pone que todos somos iguales ante la ley y aprovaron la LVG.
Con todo el respeto pero sois tontísimos. Por supuesto que pueden aplicarla a efectos retroactivos,les basta con decir interpretar que sí, igual que puedieron declarar la LVG constitucional porque patatas.

¿O es que se lo váis a impedir vosotros por la fuerza?

Venga campeones "no pueden" por que?¿quien se lo va a impedir, vosotros con una cuchara?

Por mucho que en la ley "ponga" misa son ellos los que interpretan la que pone, asi que son ellos los que deciden a efectos aplicativos los que pone en las leyes.

No os preocupéis, que igual que interpretaron que "la igualdad ante la ley no significa aplicar a todos las mismas leyes ignorando el contexto historicos y social, sino adaptar las leyes a la situacion de cada uno" y los hombres a chuparla desde 2004, interpretarán que "la irretroactividad de las leyes no puede entenderse como una justificacion para cometer crimenes y luego escudarse en la irretroactividad de las leyes para eludir el reproche penal, entenderlo así supondria vulnerar los mas basicos derechos humanos" y al que no le guste que la chupe.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Nov 2022)

¡Hay que seguir alimentando al minstruo!

Menuda época histórica y social tan distópica nos ha tocado vivir


----------



## AmericanSamoa (28 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> del olor a repollo en una portería en invierno



Jajajajaja qué grafico fue eso. Me gusta.


----------



## das kind (28 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que lo que pretenden con toda esta movida es cambiar la ley para que uno pueda ser vuelto a juzgar tras un cambio de ley.



Eso exigiría cambiar la Constitución, no una ley.


----------



## Kriegmesser (28 Nov 2022)

In dubio pro reo.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Nov 2022)

Retraso total de los periodistos


----------



## tothewebs (28 Nov 2022)

Estos cabezas de turco fueron encarcelados para dar fuste a la burrada antijurídica de la manada de Pamplona.

Y mandar un mensaje a navegantes, democratico y progresista


----------



## Blackest (28 Nov 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Eso exigiría cambiar la Constitución, no una ley.



Claro, como cuando cambiaron la constitucion para aprobar la LVG, oh wait.


----------



## xrr (28 Nov 2022)

Es decir, ha comenzado una guerra interna entre podemos y el PSOE, y como atresmedia quiere que Pedro les de dinero, se posicionan a hacer propaganda a favor de irene montero hasta que pedro suelte el money.


----------



## das kind (28 Nov 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Claro, como cuando cambiaron la constitucion para aprobar la LVG, oh wait.



La LIVG es abiertamente anticonstitucional, pero no "cambiaron la Constitución" para aprobarla, que es distinto a lo que dice Ud.

No se puede castigar a nadie con una ley que no estaba en vigor en el momento del delito.


----------



## Gorroto (28 Nov 2022)

Qué esperaban tres hombres adultos que se llevan a una menor de 15 años para follarsela en una habitación de hotel ??

Y han tenido suerte que les rebajaron la pena y a uno creo que lo absolvieron.

Que si consintió, que si era muy madura, mis cojones... hicieron algo que no debian hacer. Y como digo han sido muy afortunados.


----------



## Abrojo (28 Nov 2022)

terrorismo informativo


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (28 Nov 2022)

A los de que la retroactividad de una ley no se aplica si perjudica al reo: la Constitución también dice que todos los españoles son iguales ante la Ley independientemente de raza, religión o sexo, y mirad cómo estamos. Si al Gobierno de turno le apetece cagarse en la Constitución, lo hace y no pasa nada. Los jueces y los policías defenderán su sueldo, no a la Constitución y menos a los ciudadanos. Ah, y os recuerdo los encierros plandémicos, también inconstitucionales y la peña aplaudiendo.

Espabilando que es gerundio.


----------



## Blackest (28 Nov 2022)

das kind dijo:


> La LIVG es abiertamente anticonstitucional, pero no "cambiaron la Constitución" para aprobarla, que es distinto a lo que dice Ud.
> 
> No se puede castigar a nadie con una ley que no estaba en vigor en el momento del delito.



Creo que no entiendes el significado sarcastico de oh wait.
Eres tu el que dice que hace falta cambiar la constitución y yo, con el ejemplo de la LVG, te demuestro que no les hace falta, por que ellos son los jueces que la interpretan y tu y yo somos dos don nadies en un foro.


----------



## audienorris1899 (28 Nov 2022)

Más allá de la estupidez del titular, este caso refleja la aún mayor estupidez de haber aumentado la edad de consentimiento de 13 a 16 años, sobre todo en la época en la que vivimos en la que los niños, gracias a sus móviles con Internet, descubren el sexo mucho antes que generaciones pasadas. 

Violadores de verdad en la calle gracias a los votantes de Podemos y pringaos que han follado en relaciones consentidas en la cárcel, porque una "niña" quiere salvaguardar su reputación a toda costa después de que su madre descubriese sus andanzas mirándole el móvil. Igualico a lo de Pamplona.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Nov 2022)

Joder.... lástima que la irretroactividad de las leyes no se aplicaran en los juicios de Nuremberg.


----------



## Cipoton (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Qué esperaban tres hombres adultos que se llevan a una menor de 15 años para follarsela en una habitación de hotel ??
> 
> Y han tenido suerte que les rebajaron la pena y a uno creo que lo absolvieron.
> 
> Que si consintió, que si era muy madura, mis cojones... hicieron algo que no debian hacer. Y como digo han sido muy afortunados.



la que hizo algo que no debio hacer fue ella, y deberia de pagarlo no crees?


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Nov 2022)

Y también está por ahí el caso Santi Mina. A pudrirse en la cárcel porque una tía se agarró a tu polla para no caerse para llegar sola borracha y desnuda a casa mientras violadores reincidentes y sádicos ya están en la calle acechando a su próxima víctima.


----------



## Gorroto (28 Nov 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> la que hizo algo que no debio hacer fue ella, y deberia de pagarlo no crees?



Qué hizo que no debia hacer ?? ser agredida sexualmente ? ser una adolescente que va buscando polla y unos adultos se la llevan a un hotel a follarsela en grupo ??

Tu lo hubieras hecho ?


----------



## Joaquim (28 Nov 2022)

A los del Arandina, como a los de La Manada, lo justo sería soltarlos e indemnizarles por los daños causados, pues fueron condenados con clara prevaricación, bajo presión política y mediática, siendo a todas luces inocentes.


----------



## wanamaker (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Qué hizo que no debia hacer ?? ser agredida sexualmente ? ser una adolescente que va buscando polla y unos adultos se la llevan a un hotel a follarsela en grupo ??
> 
> Tu lo hubieras hecho ?



No fue agredida sexualmente. La condena es por tener 15, lo cual hace unos años no hubiese sido delito.
Que haya conductas que uno no haria por verlas indecentes, no significa que deban ser delito.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> A los de que la retroactividad de una ley no se aplica si perjudica al reo: la Constitución también dice que todos los españoles son iguales ante la Ley independientemente de raza, religión o sexo, y mirad cómo estamos. Si al Gobierno de turno le apetece cagarse en la Constitución, lo hace y no pasa nada. Los jueces y los policías defenderán su sueldo, no a la Constitución y menos a los ciudadanos. Ah, y os recuerdo los encierros plandémicos, también inconstitucionales y la peña aplaudiendo.
> 
> Espabilando que es gerundio.



Ya pero ese principio es a nivel europeo,


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (28 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya pero ese principio es a nivel europeo,



¿Y?


----------



## gabrielo (28 Nov 2022)

los jugadores del arandina están en estos momentos en la calle ,delito según el 2 juez ese que no opositaba de forma descarada a tribunal supremo para jueces para la democracia ,el delito que cometieron fue que con 15 años no tiene edad de consentimiento recordemos que al de 18 años considero estar en una edad y madurez similar que fue absuelto y el de 21 y 23 considero que fue un abuso sexual por acostarse con una menor de 16 años y no tener la eximencia de edad y madurez parecida ,la condena fue si la memoria no me falla sobre 2 años a 3


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.



no son subnormales, son periodistas


la diferencia es que ciertas variedades de subnormal llevan siempre el mismo corte de pelo y a veces se babean, y los periodistas a simple vista y siempre que esten en silencio parecen humanos normales


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (28 Nov 2022)

Pedro ha llamado a los medios que cambien el rumbo


----------



## randomizer (28 Nov 2022)

Kinematik dijo:


> en la tele han dicho que "in dubio pro reo", fíjate desde los romanos!, que entre otras cosas significa que no se puede volver a juzgar a un delincuente condenado por los mismos hechos,



Pequeña corrección:

"in dubio pro reo" -> "ante la duda, a favor del acusado" = presunción de inocencia
"non bis in idem" -> "no dos veces por lo mismo" = no se puede volver a juzgar a un delincuente condenado por los mismos hechos


----------



## Gorroto (28 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No fue agredida sexualmente. La condena es por tener 15, lo cual hace unos años no hubiese sido delito.
> Que haya conductas que uno no haria por verlas indecentes, no significa que deban ser delito.



La condena inicial fue por agresión sexual, que posteriormente fue rebajada a abuso y las penas reducidas y uno de ellos absuelto.

El hecho de que tuviera 15 años... lo determina todo obviamente, porque sino estariamos hablando de otra cosa. Y vuelvo al inicio, qué cojones hacen tres adultos llevandose a una adolescente de 15 años a follar a un hotel en plan peli porno ??

La gente esta muy jodida del bolo, y han tenido mucha suerte insisto.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Nov 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> No fue esa la violación en que los condenaron por una mamada "coactiva", mientras que el polvo que le echó a uno de ellos después fue considerado sexo consentido...?



Sí y los condenaron en primera instancia a cerca de 40 años a cada uno, porque, atención, cuando chupabas, cometías agresión y cuando esperabas turno, eras cómplice de la agresión que estaba perpetrando el que tenía turno. Sólo le faltó al tribunal considerar violaciones por separado cada una de las churrapaditas.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> ¿Y?



Pues que afectaría a ciudadanos europeos. A que durante los confinamientos perimetra l es autonómicos veias turistas europeos , yo no podía salir de mi provincia, ciudad, pero un holandes se podía recorrer España en autocaravana sin problem
A ninguno. Yo no podía ir a Canarias, pero un alemán desde Frankfurt si.


----------



## Conde Duckula (28 Nov 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Eso exigiría cambiar la Constitución, no una ley.



Si solo fuera una ley ya lo habrían hecho. Llevas toda la razón. Mal expresado por mi parte. He empleado ley como sinónimo de sistema legal.


----------



## Cipoton (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Qué hizo que no debia hacer ?? ser agredida sexualmente ? ser una adolescente que va buscando polla y unos adultos se la llevan a un hotel a follarsela en grupo ??
> 
> Tu lo hubieras hecho ?



eres retrasado? una niñata intercambiando fotos guarras y que buscaba follarse a 3 futbolistas y lo ves un chollo solo para ellos? si un niño de 15 años se folla 3 modelos lo verias como un niño abusado sexualmente ?


----------



## jolu (28 Nov 2022)

Efectivamente.

A día de hoy, lo que hizo el Teniente Coronel Tejero, no sería condenable.
Pensar que se comió un montón de años de cárcel por una acción que, poco años mas tarde no es punible, da que pensar de lo injusto de la sentencia de este señor.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (28 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.



En Nuremberg "los buenos" lo hicieron.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (28 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pues que afectaría a ciudadanos europeos. A que durante los confinamientos perimetra l es autonómicos veias turistas europeos , yo no podía salir de mi provincia, ciudad, pero un holandes se podía recorrer España en autocaravana sin problem
> A ninguno. Yo no podía ir a Canarias, pero un alemán desde Frankfurt si.



Continúo sin comprender qué quieres decir. Mi punto es que pese a la Constitución y a todas las leyes que quieras, si al Sanedrín se le antoja volver a juzgar a los de la Arandina, y aplicarles una nueva ley pese a que les perjudique, lo harán porque en España todo el mundo se limpia el culo con la constitución: jueces, políticos y policías los primeros. ¿Crees que Europa iba a decir algo? ¿De verdad crees que la UE es un instrumento protector de derechos, intereses y ciudadanos europeos? ¿y españoles? Pues a poco que te fijes verás que no, más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que lo que pretenden con toda esta movida es cambiar la ley para que uno pueda ser vuelto a juzgar tras un cambio de ley.



ya podeis chapar el hilo


----------



## Knightfall (28 Nov 2022)

Hay que desviar la atención de los violadores que están saliendo gracias a la nueva ley


----------



## Gorroto (28 Nov 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> eres retrasado? una niñata intercambiando fotos guarras y que buscaba follarse a 3 futbolistas y lo ves un chollo solo para ellos? si un niño de 15 años se folla 3 modelos lo verias como un niño abusado sexualmente ?



Se ve que eres algo corto y te cuesta entender lo que te digo... o quizas te han educado de "aquella" manera.

Que parte te perdiste de la clase de educación "los adultos no follan con crias o crios, y menos aún de 15 años"?? ya ni comento de edades inferiores. Y ya no hablo solamente de la edad "legal".

Me es indiferente los archivos que intercambiara una cria de 15 años, como si hace una peli porno... Te cuesta entenderlo, no te culpo a la vista de los mensajes de otros mongolos en el hilo.

Que qué me parece un chaval de 15 años que folla con mujeres adultas en una fiesta sexual ? me tiene que parecer algo distinto ?


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Continúo sin comprender qué quieres decir. Mi punto es que pese a la Constitución y a todas las leyes que quieras, si al Sanedrín se le antoja volver a juzgar a los de la Arandina, y aplicarles una nueva ley pese a que les perjudique, lo harán porque en España todo el mundo se limpia el culo con la constitución: jueces, políticos y policías los primeros. ¿Crees que Europa iba a decir algo? ¿De verdad crees que la UE es un instrumento protector de derechos, intereses y ciudadanos europeos? ¿y españoles? Pues a poco que te fijes verás que no, más bien todo lo contrario.



Pues que lo que atañe a ciudadanos europeos tiene más proteccion que a los nacionales. 

Cuando los confinamientos, bien claro le dijo la Comisión europea que ni de coña que limitar desplazamiento a ciudadanos europeos. 

Un principio general del derecho a nivel Europeo, como no lo apliques a un europeo preso en españa, ya veras que rapido hay un toque. 

Te acuerdas del marido de juana? 
Pq es italiano, si no estaría en el trullo español.


----------



## jolu (28 Nov 2022)

No hubo heridos y los militares llevan armas.
Es como si condenaras a un sacerdote por entrar con sotana al Congreso.

Pero es que no hubo ni un sólo herido, de hecho se recuerda la anécdota de una diputada embarazada (como las que Bódalo patea en el vientre) que fue amable y cuidadosamente acompañada a la puerta para que marchara a su casa.

Ni un sólo herido, sin embargo en el golpe de Estado de los catalufos, hubo miles de heridos (contados por el propio sistema de salud catalufo).

Mientras uno fue cruento, muy cruento, el otro fue algo afable, simpático, pacífico y resuelto en horas.

Por cierto, en ambos casos tuvo que salir el Rey para dar ordenes.


----------



## wanamaker (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> La condena inicial fue por agresión sexual, que posteriormente fue rebajada a abuso y las penas reducidas y uno de ellos absuelto.
> 
> El hecho de que tuviera 15 años... lo determina todo obviamente, porque sino estariamos hablando de otra cosa. Y vuelvo al inicio, qué cojones hacen tres adultos llevandose a una adolescente de 15 años a follar a un hotel en plan peli porno ??
> 
> La gente esta muy jodida del bolo, y han tenido mucha suerte insisto.



Que tuviera 15 años determina que ahora sea delito cuando hace no tantos años, no lo era. Creo que es un punto importante.
Tres adultos se llevaron a la niña porque era una guarra y ellos unos crapulas.
Es inmoral o lo que quieras. A mi me parece que tres adultos se lleven a una yonki a hacer porno, tambien es inmoral. No por eso tiene que ser delito.


----------



## wanamaker (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Se ve que eres algo corto y te cuesta entender lo que te digo... o quizas te han educado de "aquella" manera.
> 
> Que parte te perdiste de la clase de educación "los adultos no follan con crias o crios, y menos aún de 15 años"?? ya ni comento de edades inferiores. Y ya no hablo solamente de la edad "legal".
> 
> ...



Si a mi con 15 años me follan tres modelos, hubiese sido el mas feliz del mundo.
Que ellas hubiesen sido consideradas delincuentes seria algo estupido.


----------



## thefuckingfury (28 Nov 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Léanlo Uds. mismos, o vean el video, porque esto es de mear y no echar gota:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es clickbait. No le deis visitas a esa gentuza. Luego pone lo de "en caso de...". Eso no va a ocurrir nunca.

Lo mejor es que es probable que el perrolisto que ha escrito eso tendrá doble licenciatura en derecho y periodismo...


----------



## Cipoton (28 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Se ve que eres algo corto y te cuesta entender lo que te digo... o quizas te han educado de "aquella" manera.
> 
> Que parte te perdiste de la clase de educación "los adultos no follan con crias o crios, y menos aún de 15 años"?? ya ni comento de edades inferiores. Y ya no hablo solamente de la edad "legal".
> 
> ...



el que no lo entiende eres tu, niñas de 15 que follan con mayores de 18 hay decenas de miles todos los dias y NO PASA NADA, lo de la arandina es como lo de la manada una cruzada contra el hombre blanco


----------



## Cipoton (28 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que lo que pretenden con toda esta movida es cambiar la ley para que uno pueda ser vuelto a juzgar tras un cambio de ley.



no, porque eso afectaria a politicos que estan cometiendo delitos diariamente


----------



## acitisuJ (28 Nov 2022)

Imposible. No se puede revisar una pena por una nueva ley para perjudicar al condenado. Se puede revisar por una nueva ley *siempre que beneficie al condenado.*


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (28 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pues que lo que atañe a ciudadanos europeos tiene más proteccion que a los nacionales.
> 
> Cuando los confinamientos, bien claro le dijo la Comisión europea que ni de coña que limitar desplazamiento a ciudadanos europeos.
> 
> ...



Aunque coincido contigo en que los ciudadanos europeos están menos indefensos ante las cacicadas de sus gobiernos, los jugadores de la Arandina son españoles, por lo que sigo sin entender la película que te montas con lo de los europeos. Por otro lado, si el marido de Juana la loca no está preso, creo que es más mérito de la justicia italiana que de los jueces y burócratas de la UE. 




> Artículo *14*.
> 
> Los españoles son iguales ante la ley, sin que pueda prevalecer discriminación alguna por razón de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social.



Lo digo porque ya hace más de una década que en España la justicia se pasa por el forro el artículo 14 de su Constitución y la UE está encantada. No veo por qué esta vez iba a decir algo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Nov 2022)

Y mientras hay subnormales en este foro que hablan de hacer MFH´s, si queréis acabar como los de la arandina pues adelante. Los que pasamos de acabar con problemas legales nos iremos de putas.


----------



## perrosno (28 Nov 2022)

Dapena 3, como siempre, muy objetivos


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Nov 2022)

Si sólo fueran los de Antonia 3...Llevan días, en todas partes, incluso la radio, diciendo lo de la ampliación de condena de los de La Arandina.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2022)

Lo mas gracioso de todo es la forma en la que pretenden aplicar leyes retroactivas


----------



## bibliotecario3 (28 Nov 2022)

antonia 3  canal humorístico de calidad


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo mas gracioso de todo es la forma en la que pretenden aplicar leyes retroactivas



Imaginé. Mañana suben la edad de consentimiento sexual a 18. Así que todo aquel que se follo a alguien de 17 en el pasado pasa a ser denunciado y condenado.


----------



## asebuche (28 Nov 2022)

No son ignorantes es una mentira deliberada, sucia y asquerosamente deliberada. Saben que la mayoría de la población no tiene conocimientos jurídicos así que mienten con total desvergüenza para dar la impresión que la ley de la cajera puede servir para endurecer las penas a los violadores. Pura propaganda


----------



## Sanchijuela (28 Nov 2022)

Medio intoxicador donde los haya, la mitad de la información que dan, o está sesgada o es directamente una mentira.

¿New trola ha dicho algo? desaparecida en combate.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> 3 en 1: Le echan un cable a IM,se ríen de la ignorancia del populacho y humillan a todo el que tenga dos dedos de frente mintiendo de forma descarada.



Tal cual. No olvidemos lo que hacen los medios.


----------



## 121 (28 Nov 2022)

Todos saben que la disposición sancionadora no favorable es irretroactiva

Pero necesitan hacer ruido y dar titulares pro ireno, así las charos piensan que en unas cosas se ha mejorado y en otras se ha empeorado


----------



## Rescatador (28 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Parecen subnormales, no se puede condenar a nadie a un ley que se aplica en ese momento.



¿Y qué hicieron en los juicios de Nuremberg?


----------



## djvan (28 Nov 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Léanlo Uds. mismos, o vean el video, porque esto es de mear y no echar gota:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta noticia da absolutamente falaz.. y que conste que no pretendo defender a este gobierno traidor ni a la carnicera comunista de la Irene Montero 

No se puede condenar a una persona ya juzgada con un delito cometido en el pasado con una ley nueva..

Sino todos loa condenados antiguos que cumplieran las condiciones para aplicarlos la cadena permanente revisable habrían sido rejuzgados


----------



## sivigliano (28 Nov 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> Estos cabezas de turco fueron encarcelados para dar fuste a la burrada antijurídica de la manada de Pamplona.
> 
> Y mandar un mensaje a navegantes, democratico y progresista



Y que les van a subir las penas mañana es prácticamente seguro. Desde que basta para condenar que una declaración sea creíble y sin contradicciones o si las hay no son relevantes (aunque sea la base de la acusación), pueden hacer lo que quieran los jueces. Como para creer en la justicia.


----------



## kenny220 (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## SPQR (28 Nov 2022)

Pues es mas o menos el mismo nivel de las que redactan leyes en el ministerio de Charos.




victor_crowley dijo:


> Periodistas iletrados, nada nuevo bajo el sol…


----------



## Manufacturer (28 Nov 2022)

Una vez se han saltado la constitución y la propia declaración de derechos humanos aprobando esa mierda de ley, creo que ya les importa bastante poco el resto del ordenamiento jurídico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2022)

Por un lado incentivan la promiscuidad y la degeneración social ...
y por el otro condenan a los españoles con una severidad como si fuese Irán. 

Las extrañas contradicciones de la ideología dominante/lesbiana . La mitad monjas y la otra mitad brujas.






NETFLIX=alienación mental. La bomba gay no trata de que te hagas homosexual sino de que te comportes de forma promiscua y estéril como los gays.


No se trata de que tengan sexo homosexual, sino que se comporten de una forma promiscua y estéril , conceptuando el sexo como una forma de drogarse y no como un suceso dentro de una relación de pareja como unidad reproductiva, como siempre fue y será una vez que la población occidental sea...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pamplinero (29 Nov 2022)

La fiscalia esta como loca rebuscando casos para ver si en alguna condena pueden rascar "medio minuto mas de condena" para luego sacar pecho y decir "mirad, con la ley del si es si, tambien pueden subir las condenas".

Pero ni por esas. 
Ya se ha dicho mil veces que las leyes posteriores de condenas que afecten negativamente a un conenado no aplica.


----------



## Dosto (29 Nov 2022)

La fiscalia de quien depende? 

Pues eso...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

La irretroactividad esta recogida en la Constitución y es una de las bases del derecho penal. Que un subnormal periodista no lo sepa, tiene un pase. Que los fiscales anden mareando con esto y que algunos jueces les puedan seguir la corriente para marcarse méritos es prevaricación, sin mas.

En España jueces y fiscales dejaran de hacer el subnormal cuando un par de ellos acaben en la cárcel.









Irretroactividad: explicación de este principio jurídico


Te explicamos todo lo que necesitas saber sobre en qué consiste el principio jurídico de la irretroactividad en el ámbito del Derecho.




www.conceptosjuridicos.com





Artículos 446 y 447 del Código Penal.


----------



## baifo (29 Nov 2022)

Todo éste circo va encaminado a que la justicia consista en aplicar lo que le sale de los huevos al régimen en los casos y cuando les sale de los huevos , eso sí, todo bien fundamentado jurídicamente en éste o aquel artículo del maremágnum de leyes , si es blanquito sacamos a pasear la disposición transitoria rebundibiana del polifuricítricureum y condenado a cadena perpetua con todo el bombo , si es multicultural se le reduce la condena o se le condena a baño y masaje con mamada de reiserción sin que se entere ni la madre que los parió , pero ojo, todo dentro del marco del estado de derecho feminista.


----------



## palmerita (29 Nov 2022)

POLÍTICOS A LA CÁRCEL YA MISMO. TODOS IGUALES, TODOS ASQUEROSOS.


----------



## Karlb (29 Nov 2022)

Pero…


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eh cuidado, lo que no se permite es la retroactividad en las leyes penales o privativas de libertades.
> 
> En el resto de leyes si se permite.
> 
> Pregunte en el ámbito fiscal y a Hacienda



No, la Constitución no permite la retroactividad de las disposiciones sancionadoras desfavorables. Ya sean penales o administrativas, privativas de libertad o económicas.

Hacienda no puede aplicar una disposición sancionadora más desfavorable a algo que sucedió antes de que se aprobase. Tráfico tampoco, y un Ayuntamiento tampoco.


----------



## pandiella (29 Nov 2022)

esto es como el chiste de "hay que matar a todos los franceses y a los arrieros"

ya nadie discute si es una desproporción la pena que le puede caer a los jugadores


----------



## Evangelion (29 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Y hay posibilidad de que se la reduzcan? Sería gracioso que pasase.



Vamos que ha sido al reves.
La ley del si es si les ha quitadp un año de cárcel.


----------



## kenny220 (29 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Vamos que ha sido al reves.
> La ley del si es si les ha quitadp un año de cárcel.



Ya veremos instancias europeas. El ts lo que ha hecho ha sido quitar una atenuante y por eso sube la condena, de 3 a 10, pero con la cagada, quitan 1 año.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

El Supremo pone un año menos de pena a los condenados de la Arandina por el solo sí es sí


El alto tribunal estima los recursos de la Fiscalía y aumenta las penas al suprimir una atenuante. No obstante les rebaja un año la pena en aplicación de la ley del 'solo sí es sí'




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

El Supremo es machista y a tomar por el culo...

En España se va a producir un autentico esperpento con las opiniones relativas a esta ley y sus efectos hasta que el asunto deje de estar de moda y los payasos de tv y periódicos abandonen el tema.


----------



## sivigliano (29 Nov 2022)

Que les caían más años de cárcel era más que evidente. Con penas de 9 años se comen mínimo 5 ó 6 en prisión. 
Un homicidio son 10 años en su grado más bajo. La desproporcionalidad de las penas es evidente.


----------



## aparejATAzulu (29 Nov 2022)

Con ese titular, a ojos de alguien que sabe mínimamente de derecho han quedado como unos retrasados.

Pero como este país está lleno de cuñados y de ignorantes...


----------



## jotace (29 Nov 2022)

Se nota que son presos políticos. 
Les han doblado o triplicado las penas eliminando "convenientemente" una atenuante.

Hay gente que habiendo matado le ha caído menos pena que a éstos, como a otros que *clara*mente les pasó lo mismo, más pena que a homicidas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

violador negro con navaja en el cuello es absuelto porque " hay ADN de ella en la colilla de un porro "


Leí la noticia en el ordenador asombrado de que en este caso los jueces se agarrasen a un clavo ardiendo para no condenar a un violador . Me extrañó después de lo de la manada de Pamplona y tantos casos de vidas destruidas por una clara tendencia de los jueces de España a condenar a los...




www.burbuja.info


----------

